# Inexpensive , compact vertical bandsaw



## KenErickson (Dec 26, 2012)

I just recently joined, introduced myself to your wonderful forum and thought I would try and contribute for my first real post.  

I did a search and only found one other post on the subject so I hope this helps out a bit. 
I profile a lot of stainless/high carbon stock from flat stock that is normally less than .200 and needed a space saving and inexpensive vertical band saw. This saw could be used to profile many parts intended for small engines also.

Many companies make porta-band metal cutting saws.  I used a Dewalt and removed the handle and simply set it between a length of steel channel (in this case, c-clamped) to my workbench legs.  I then made a heavy steel platten  to replace the small sheet metal rests that these saws are shipped with. While not a full featured vertical bandsaw I find this is an economical and space saving solution that has worked well for me.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 26, 2012)

nice setup
Tin


----------



## gus (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Ken.
Manual hacksawing 1 1/2" Square M.S.  leaves me a bit tired but gave me some good arm muscles.Been eyeing a Japanese Makita
Portable Bandsaw. Your post gave me some idea how to use same. Please post fotos of 1/2''------1 1/2" M.S. bar being cut.
Gus has powered saw phobia. May make a manual slide with vice to secure M.S. Bar for band sawing.


----------



## KenErickson (Dec 26, 2012)

Gus,

I will be happy to take pictures but excuse my ignorance. I am not sure what m.s. Bar is ?


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Dec 27, 2012)

Innovation is always welcome Ken, thanks for posting


----------



## terrywerm (Dec 27, 2012)

KenErickson said:


> Gus,
> 
> I will be happy to take pictures but excuse my ignorance. I am not sure what m.s. Bar is ?


 
I believe he meant Mild Steel, but he will probably comment here and let you know for sure.

Nice setup!  I've been contemplating something similar, but have not needed it enough yet to pull the trigger and make it happen.


----------



## KenErickson (Dec 27, 2012)

terrywerm said:


> I believe he meant Mild Steel



Thanks!  Makes sense, I must have had a brain fart;D


----------



## edtherom (Dec 27, 2012)

I wanted a small cutoff saw, and couldn't find one to fit my shop, which is really small [10'x12']

I used a Dewault  handheld bandsaw, a few pieces of aluminum and steel angle iron, and a small vise

With the right blade [10-12tpi] it is very fast on aluminum, and pretty fast on steel.


----------



## KenErickson (Dec 27, 2012)

edtherom said:


> I wanted a small cutoff saw, and couldn't find one to fit my shop, which is really small [10'x12']
> 
> I used a Dewault  handheld bandsaw, a few pieces of aluminum and steel angle iron, and a small vise
> 
> With the right blade [10-12tpi] it is very fast on aluminum, and pretty fast on steel.



Great idea!   These little saws really are amazing.  My first one was a HF model, used it for 3 or so years, but got tired of rebuilding and tinkering with the tracking. These Dewalts are plug and play.

Gus,
I am glad you had me cut this piece of 1.250 mild steel bar stock,  It made me think just how much I hated hack-sawing parts. I have a 18tpi bi-metal blade on the saw but if I was going to cut a lot of parts this thickness I would drop down to at least a 14tpi.  My farm supply store stocks 24, 18, and 14tpi blades.


----------



## gus (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Ken and fellow members.
Just placed local order for a Makita Portable BandSaw. Will pick up today. Need it to saw 1 1/2 " square Mild Steel Bar to make a boring head. This band saw looked not big in the flyer and same hopefully not too small.
My manual hacksawing has improved with my mindset and attitude change.That is give myself the time required and no rush.Drops of Tapmatic Oil helps making easier to saw.
The new band saw will make it easier when sawing the stubborn M.S.Bar.Here in Singapore M.S. abbreviation was left behind in the local "U" and Technical College for mild steel by the British Colonial masters. Singapore now a Republic for 50 years.
Bought Makita,Made in Japan for peace of mine. Thanks for the post.


OK Guys,

Here is my Christmas present from Her Majesty De Boss.Bought Makita,Made in Japan.
Was a wee bitty chicken so tried cutting a 1" x  1/4" Alum.flat bar at the lowest speed.
The best cut ever had in years. From now no more sweating cutting 2"x 2" sq.M.S. Bar.
OK Will cut the 1 1/2 x 1 1/2" Bar for BoreHead.Will figure our how to mount BanSaw on a bracket later. All suggestions welcome.
Thanks. Ken. Please advise if cutting coolant required.


----------



## KenErickson (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats on your Christmas present!
It looks as if the top handle comes off very similar to my Dewalt. I have seen others mount these saws in a variety of ways. even wall mounted for the ultimate in space saving.  

I cut a lot of 410SS, 416SS, CPM154(high end cutlery steel), CPM D2, D2, A2 and have never used coolant. I do purchase decent bi-metal blades, which here in the states run around $9.00 apiece.  I keep several on hand.  The way these saws are set up there is a "twist" to the blades from the wheels to the guide rollers. My blades normally will fail due to a crack, and not usually at the weld.  

Again, congrats and good luck!  I hope you get as much use out of your saw as I do mine.


----------



## gus (Dec 29, 2012)

KenErickson said:


> Congrats on your Christmas present!
> It looks as if the top handle comes off very similar to my Dewalt. I have seen others mount these saws in a variety of ways. even wall mounted for the ultimate in space saving.
> 
> I cut a lot of 410SS, 416SS, CPM154(high end cutlery steel), CPM D2, D2, A2 and have never used coolant. I do purchase decent bi-metal blades, which here in the states run around $9.00 apiece.  I keep several on hand.  The way these saws are set up there is a "twist" to the blades from the wheels to the guide rollers. My blades normally will fail due to a crack, and not usually at the weld.
> ...




Hi Ken,

Cut 1 1/2 x  1  M.S. Bar with ease. Manual sawing would leave me geezing away. After band saw cut,I had pleanty of time and energy left to complete
tool holder in 2 1/2 hours. Hand grinding  HSS tool bit securely clamped in its
tool holder gave added hand grip advantage and kept heat away from hands with frequent ice water dips.Will adopt this method for future HSS tool bit grinding.See attached


----------



## gus (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Ken,
Happy New Year.
Of all things ,picked mild flu from my Boss.

OK .The Makita BandSaw has made Gus pro-active. Procrastination is now a past habit when encountering tedious jobs which require hacksawing.
.A friend require a jig to remove/re-install 1/16 cross pin off/on Shimano Bait Caster Reel. Made this jig in 2 hours. W/o jig,it is most likely reel shaft or reel gets damaged.3mm Counter Drill bought from Arceurotrade used to drill the holes for 3mm holes.Makes the top clamp look good.
Your expert advise.How to lubricate bandsaw blade? That is the medium.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 31, 2012)

First of all gus congratulations on the fine Christmas present. I have always had a respect/ admiration for the Makita brand but usually tend to lean toward DeWalt myself. Milwaukee and Metabo are very nice as well. 



> Your expert advise.How to lubricate bandsaw blade? That is the medium.


 In USAF tech school we used boelube. 






the old fashioned saw blade lube is bees wax . I buy unprocessed  wax from the local bee keeper for IIRC $ 1.30 a pound or something like that and then melt and pour into aluminum cupcake pan liners so end up with cakes weighing a couple of ounces or so. 
that is what i use inside on the garage saw I use cutting oil on steel. 
tin


----------



## gus (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Tin Falcon,
Thanks for the info.Dewalt is quite pricy here in Singapore.
Will get the boss to get me some bee wax candle from our RC Church opposite.
The BandSaw was really a jab in the arm when tackling bar stocks.Procrastination now eliminated.Now take 2 mins to cut M.S.Bar compared to 15mins by manual sawing.
Now nursing a mild flu.Will take it easy over the next few days.

Happy New year.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 1, 2013)

A little web browsing at home depot shows the Dewalt, makita and milwaukee all available for just around $300 I do try to look at features and not just the yellow color. I have a band saw in the garage so do not need to spend $ 300 on one. 

IIRC the Harbor freight knockoffs can be had for $70. 
like I said Makita and Milwaukee are excellent brands.  I tried ryobi hate the stuff. I spent 6 years in R & D for a yacht builder all the corded tolls were Black and Decker professional what is now Dewalt. the cordless drills were Makita. 
Dewalt is what I use and like. I have used the red tools and good blue ones some and would not hesitate to put my money on them if that is what was available when the need arose. 
Tin


----------



## gus (Jan 1, 2013)

Maktec is Makita Japan subsidiary in China but they make a limited range. Tradesman firend bought Cordless Drill/Screw Driver 
and found it as good as Makita and at half the price. Replacement batteries quite affordable.
Some months back bought Maktec Trimmer for S$80 US$64 for my home carpentry.Performed well. 
Believe Maktec is sold in USA n UK N Auss.


----------



## gus (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ken,
Holding a Makita bandsaw to cut straight and square take too long to master. Right now figuring out a vertical column to hold the bandsaw. Bandsaw has no provision to be mounted on column.Your foto is giving some idea.Will post when I get it right and going.
Found a niche to locate Bandsaw Table.

It is proven my manual hacksaw cuts better than the Makita but I am left geezing away. There is no way I go back to the hacksaw.


----------



## KenErickson (Jan 2, 2013)

Gus,

To me it looks as if the top handle comes off much like my Dewalt with a single thru bolt.  Here is a link to a company that fabricates platen/stands for Porta-band saws.  The only reason I am linking is to give an idea of the different ways things can be accomplished.  (Mods, if the link is not permitted please feel free to remove).
http://www.swagoffroad.com/SWAG-Portaband-Tables-_c_35.html

For examples of how others have mounted Porta-band saws here is a good link.
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...Mounting-Pictures-Needed?highlight=porta+band


----------



## gus (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ken,

Thanks for the lead.I got it. Will next project.Will be bench and pillar mounted with a rectangular cutting table like yours.
9am now .will work till lunch with breaks on the BoreHead.But I have another smaller piece to bandsaw cut.
Will be using 12mm Tungsten Alloy endmill. Cut very well last nite.


----------



## boxcarmj (Jan 18, 2013)

Gus here are some links for you!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNr-yQnpOGk&feature=uploademail[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4_Jt_SVYoI&feature=channel[/ame]
http://forum.weldingtipsandtricks.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1417
http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/portable-bandsaw-stand.html
Mike.


----------



## mitchlandry (Jan 18, 2013)

Another option with available miter gauge. 
http://www.swagoffroad.com/SWAG-V40-Portaband-Table_p_63.html


----------



## gus (Jan 19, 2013)

boxcarmj said:


> Gus here are some links for you!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNr-yQnpOGk&feature=uploademail
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4_Jt_SVYoI&feature=channel
> http://forum.weldingtipsandtricks.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1417
> ...



Thanks.Very educational.

Gus


----------



## gus (Jan 19, 2013)

mitchlandry said:


> Another option with available miter gauge.
> http://www.swagoffroad.com/SWAG-V40-Portaband-Table_p_63.html



Hi Mitch. 

I have no welding transformer and buying odd length of Channel Steel or Angle Iron difficult.
Went to the custom cut timber shop and bought custom cut plywood to make BandSaw Cutting Table. 
Completed job today. See foto.
Very happy with band saw .Gus no longer have to hacksaw bar stock.


----------



## rodw (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like your table worked out well Gus, well done!

Have you milled a slot for a sliding guide like you would find on a table saw or is that just a fixed fence guide to the left of the blade?

Machine Shop 2 video here has some good info on using a vertical bandsaw. 
http://techtv.mit.edu/collections/ehs-videos/videos
I must confess, I never remember that my horizontal one can be stood up and used as a vertical saw. It even came with a table I have never used.


----------



## boxcarmj (Jan 19, 2013)

Gus not to be a pest but here is one I just found,
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPwQf5l_FvU[/ame]
Mike.


----------



## terrywerm (Jan 19, 2013)

boxcarmj said:


> Gus not to be a pest but here is one I just found,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPwQf5l_FvU
> Mike.


 
Looks like a neat stand for a portable band saw. Too bad the web site listed in the video does not exist.  I did find out that the designer was awarded a patent for this device in August of 2012, but a brief search turns up little on the device other than the video and the patent information.

Gus, your saw stand looks pretty nice also. You did a nice job on it!


----------



## gus (Jan 20, 2013)

boxcarmj said:


> Gus not to be a pest but here is one I just found,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPwQf5l_FvU
> Mike.


 
Hi Mike,
Thanks for the video.
1001 ways to skin a cat.That so many device to hold BandSaw upright. Could never dream of this so simple device.
Got another idea.Why not use my Bandsaw Housing to hang up tools.
See my post.


----------



## gus (Jan 20, 2013)

rodw said:


> Looks like your table worked out well Gus, well done!
> 
> Have you milled a slot for a sliding guide like you would find on a table saw or is that just a fixed fence guide to the left of the blade?
> 
> ...



Hi Rod,
You are right.A guide needed to cut to square and to measurement.
Gus is a bad carpenter who cannot cut straight and square.Plan to make improvement and provision to straight/Square/dimension.Will be making wooden boxes to store reamer sets,hole punch sets,thread die sets etc.
Band Saw will be veryuseful.I also have a router,Makita,made in China ,branded as Maktec.
Now going around picking ideas.


----------



## KenErickson (Jan 22, 2013)

Gus, 
I am glad that the bandsaw is working out for you !    Nice job on the stand and utilizing the sides to hang tools.


----------



## gus (Jan 22, 2013)

KenErickson said:


> Gus,
> I am glad that the bandsaw is working out for you !    Nice job on the stand and utilizing the sides to hang tools.



Hi Ken,
Thanks.

Served 2 purpose.

1. The sides were blank and need some decorations.

2. My Fishing Tackle Box was full to the brim and tools hard to find.

No more procrastination and no "I am going fishing today.I'll do it tomorrow."

Next job------DIY Deep Sea Rod Holder for mid Feb 2013 Burma Bank,Myanmar trip. Daiwa Quick Detachable Rod Holder cost a bomb. S$500
to DHL to my doorstep. DIY cost less Gus's expensive labour is S$20.00.
Save S$480 to buy some carbide tools etc. Or perhaps a Dremel to grind EndMills.

Regards,

Gus


----------



## edtherom (Jan 23, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Ken,
> Thanks.
> 
> . Or perhaps a Dremel to grind EndMills.
> ...


 

A dremel has a good enougth front bearing to sharpen an endmill?


----------



## gus (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Ken.
Thanks for putting me on the right path of metal sawing.Should have bought BandSaw from day one.
Cut this pile of 30mm x  10mm Aluminium bars plus pencil marking in 8 mins. Would have taken 30 mins with hacksaw and extra milling to correct my lousy manual sawing.
Deep Sea Rod Holder going on well. This pile is for the rod clamp.

With this bandsaw,procrastination is now history.

See foto.


----------



## Dmurphree (Jan 29, 2013)

Bought the SWAG no3 table and love it!!! Works great for the small parts I need to cut in the home shop. Think it is one on the best deals for the money. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

